# Springfield, MO - #53_0613, F, B/T Animal Control



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

This is an owner surrender to one of the worst places in southwest MO. I am due to have surgery and cant even go see this dog so I was hopeing that maybe someone else from the area or maybe someone from MOGS might be able to help this girl. She looks so confused.

Claim Number: 53_061309 
Description: Black and tan German Shepherd 
Sex: F 
Location: 
SPRINGFIELD 
Brought In: 06/13/2009 09:10 AM 
Held Until: 06/18/2009 09:10 AM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 
Brought in by Owner: Yes 

To claim this dog, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 


> 
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Springfield Mo Animal Control b/t female*

oh she's beautiful!! What a gorgeous face!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Springfield Mo Animal Control b/t female*

PLEASE someone help her!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Springfield Mo Animal Control b/t female*

Awww, She is so adorable you cannot resist the eyes! i hope somebody adopts her


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Springfield Mo Animal Control b/t female*

beautiful!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Springfield Mo Animal Control b/t female*

GOOD NEWS! She has been claimed for adoption! Hope this girl finds a good home this time!


----------

